# Cool Twilight parody video



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

this is really funny. from a group called Key of Awesome

YouTube- TWILIGHT SUCKS! Emo Vampire Song : The Key of Awesome #3


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

omg this is hilarious  Reminds me of this comic i made a while back http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/188/2/8/28b54645b24e0487332a22ce5c82f887.jpg

I'd put the picture directly on here but it's kinda big haha


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I just saw the movie Vampires Suck, it was similar to the parody above. The movie was hillarious!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Eyegor said:


> I just saw the movie Vampires Suck, it was similar to the parody above. The movie was hillarious!


Omg haha I want to see that movie so bad  It looks so funny!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Seems like these Key of Awesome guys just might be our kind of people.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Working in a bookstore, having to endure the psycho twitards that plague my store, I kinda feel like "Vampires suck" will be more accurate than funny....and it'll be sad lol. Has anyone noticed, btw, that the vamps in Vampires Suck look MORE like vampires.....than the "vanpires" in Twilight? 


Awesome comic btw. I thought I'd share two I found thanks to Head Trip Comics: http://shinga.deviantart.com/art/He...04254?q=boost:popular+twilight+head+trip&qo=0

and 

http://shinga.deviantart.com/art/He...16573?q=boost:popular+twilight+head+trip&qo=1


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

You have my complete sympathy. My daughter's friends are very much Twitards. She is, thankfully, not one, but I've suffered sleep-overs where they wanted to watch them. (frankly, these aren't even the twitards who are READING, they're just the viewing kind, which is, I think, worse)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the books and like them, but to me for anyone who asks me why, it just another "flavor" of vampire. 

I like reading all kinds of takes on things, and vampire books/movies are some of my favorites. They all are different and I like them all. 

Blood for Dracula -a very adult film, watched in present day is hilarious
Dracula 2000- first time I ad a crush on Gerard Butler :3 hottest vamp besides...
Interview with a Vampire- with my original crush Brad and Tom was cool too
Queen of the Damned
From Dusk to Dawn- I still play the soundtrack
Vampires- watched over and over, loved it


I could go on, but I just love all types of Vampire tales, even sparkly ones. I suspect some of the moms like the Twilight series because what woman doesnt like things that sparkle?

The only thing thats off-putting for me in the entire thing is that they have no fangs. I wonder at how they manage to tear into a neck? Like using a butterknife on a steak, it just isnt possible. So it drops the fun a little for me because it brings me to reality when I question it, Im supposed to get lost in the story, not have reminders of how Im just reading a book, lol. 

Anyway, I loved the videos, I LOL'd so hard. Those guys have my humor.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I've attempted to read the books, but I hate how badly written they are. It feels like my brain shuts down when I try to read them. It's not so much the vampire issue, although that does play a big part in my dislike as well.

I've seen the first two movies, but as Rifftrax (Meaning it's Mystery Science Theatre 3000. Same guys, new movies and it's HILARIOUS) and I'm waiting for Eclipse to be rifftraxed as well. Looking for a hilarious parody? Get the Rifftrax!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> Awesome comic btw. I thought I'd share two I found thanks to Head Trip Comics: http://shinga.deviantart.com/art/He...04254?q=boost:popular+twilight+head+trip&qo=0
> 
> and
> 
> http://shinga.deviantart.com/art/He...16573?q=boost:popular+twilight+head+trip&qo=1


Thanks I like those comics too haha they made me laugh


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

I had seen this several months ago and I LOVE it! I even had to add it to my favorites, so everytime I watch it I have it in my head for about a week. I don't get the whole "Twilight" thing either. Their video "Kittens on the Web" is funny too.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

triplej2002 said:


> I had seen this several months ago and I LOVE it! I even had to add it to my favorites, so everytime I watch it I have it in my head for about a week. I don't get the whole "Twilight" thing either. Their video "Kittens on the Web" is funny too.


"Kittens on the Web" hits a little too close to home for me, lol. Even better they used Metallica as the base. lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have read the books and soo the movie so far, so I have really enjoyed them. I like vampire of any kind and enjoy the books and movies of vampire of any kind as well. I heard a rumor about Vampire Sucks and I didnt think too much about it until I saw the commercl at 3AM in the moring.. I have never laughed soo hard. I am debating wether to go see it now or wait when it comes out to DVD with subtitles/CC so I do not have to miss what was being said.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> I suspect some of the moms like the Twilight series because what woman doesnt like things that sparkle?


*holds up hand* I actually loathe glitter. Every time I see glittered Halloween items (aside from masquerade items), I die a little inside. I am even considering taking fine grade sandpaper to my new Jack o Lantern to remove the purple specks of glitter on the spiderweb on it. There are only a few specks here and there, but it still bugs me. The only things that should sparkle are jewelry...and fire. Ooooh, or cat eyes. That's always cool.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

glitter is the herpes of crafts.....once you get it on you, it never comes off


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I have read the books and soo the movie so far, so I have really enjoyed them. I like vampire of any kind and enjoy the books and movies of vampire of any kind as well. I heard a rumor about Vampire Sucks and I didnt think too much about it until I saw the commercl at 3AM in the moring.. I have never laughed soo hard. I am debating wether to go see it now or wait when it comes out to DVD with subtitles/CC so I do not have to miss what was being said.


my sister saw the Vampires Suck movie and she said it was hilarious...she's been telling me I need to go see it haha


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Those videos were too funny! Great stuff! LOL!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> *holds up hand* I actually loathe glitter. Every time I see glittered Halloween items (aside from masquerade items), I die a little inside. I am even considering taking fine grade sandpaper to my new Jack o Lantern to remove the purple specks of glitter on the spiderweb on it. There are only a few specks here and there, but it still bugs me. The only things that should sparkle are jewelry...and fire. Ooooh, or cat eyes. That's always cool.


I agree on the glitter part, but in Twilight their skin is "diamond like" and I was referring to the stones traditionally worn in wedding bands and apology gifts 

pmpknqueen- hilarious 

Just for a varied review, I did see the Twilight sucks movie and all the funny parts are in the trailer. I was very disappointed, very boring. I laugh at almost anything so I was surprised it wasnt anything like the trailer makes it seem. I think the first couple scream movie parodies were best (as far as those kind of movies go) and afterwards everything just falls flat. 

If you want a good laugh, see The Expendables, though you'll be laughing from how ridiculous it is and not from intended entertainment, lol.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> I agree on the glitter part, but in Twilight their skin is "diamond like" and I was referring to the stones traditionally worn in wedding bands and apology gifts


"apology gifts"...I'm going to have to look up that definition.  I hear ya, though. Sometimes I'm just too smarmy for my own good. 

I got a kick out of the herpes/glitter reference too.


----------

